# Outrage



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

There was a time in decades past when one could buy 3 soft pretzels for $1 in the parking lot of the Vet on the way to or from a game. 

OK, so they weren't completely soft, came all stuck together on a big cookie baking sheet, and were only warm during the summer and sometimes there wasn't even mustard. But a deal is a deal. You get the picture.

So I go the the mall this week, see (big mistake right there) and check out the Aunt Annies Pretzel place which promptly asks almost $3 for 1 stinking pretzel!! 

They have all kinds of crap loaded in them and ridicuolous dipping sauces of every variety EXCEPT Frenches yellow mustard. 

Well, I wound up getting the pretzel dog and coke, with coupon I got a "free" pretzel for the wife. 

Thus I present exhibit A; the world is going to Hades in a handbasket!!


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

There's a chain in this area called Auntie Anne's; I wonder if that's the one you meant, or if there's another chain called Aunt Annie's out there.

The chain I know, Auntie Anne's, has prices about like that, but besides the pretzels with "all kinds of crap loaded in them" they also have just plain pretzels with or without salt. And they also have yellow mustard, too. I forget if it's a dipping sauce or if it's in squeeze packet, but regardless, you can get mustard with your pretzel.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Solice may only be gained if your outrage is even greater than my own to which I will say, thank God in Heaven such a soul exists whom has been so wrong by misfortune that I shall count my blessings.

So what is it??

Shopping carts not being put back??

1/2 gallon ice cream containers being reduced to barely a quart and a half??


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Don't know if this helps any, but income has kept up with inflation over time. People tend to forget this when talking about prices in nominal terms between two time periods.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry, no.

My outrage cannot be explained away or rationalized.

It can only be sated by calamity more harrowing!!


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

They now charge extra money for dipping sauces when you order a pizza. They charge money for a frigging condiment. What's next McDonald's charging for extra ketchup?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Now we are getting somewhere!!

Have I told you about the Chinese restaurant that charged for fortune cookies??


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Now we are getting somewhere!!
> 
> Have I told you about the Chinese restaurant that charged for fortune cookies??


What!?!

Next thing you know, they'll be charging extra for the boxes!


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

Hell, I remember when gas was about $2.60 a gallon. Not that long ago it was either and for what it's worth my wages have not kept up. Living in this brave new world of "hope and change" is proving too expensive for me.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. When I first started driving gas was selling for 26 cents a gallon!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

3 dollars for 1 pretzel? Are they outta their mind? WTF?!?! and then at the movie theaters they're charging $4.00 for a large popcorn,Jeez no wonder nobody goes to the movies anymore.You might as well pop your own popcorn and buy your own pretzels.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Apatheticviews said:


> What!?!
> 
> Next thing you know, they'll be charging extra for the boxes!


or the soy/duck sauces too.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Howard said:


> ...at the movie theaters they're charging $4.00 for a large popcorn,Jeez no wonder nobody goes to the movies anymore.


That's what the game pocket in your Barbour is for!!

Thanks, I'm feeling better already!!


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Auntie Anne's is NOT a real philadelphia soft pretzel. They can still be had, generally 2 for a buck anywhere in the city. 

Thank goodness for all of the little pretzel shops that have been popping up over the past few years....talk about fresh!

Here's a stat for you.....The average American eats approximately one (1) pound of pretzels per year. The average Philadelphia: twelve (12) pounds of pretzels per year.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Here's a stat for you.....The average American eats approximately one (1) pound of pretzels per year. The average Philadelphia: twelve (12) pounds of pretzels per year.


...and why not??

California has it's silicon valley, Philly is Pretzel/salty snack valley.

Now I need a beer, Yeungling please!!

(I've boycotted Rolling Rock since AB bought it and moved production th NJ, the bastards!!)


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Do yourself a favour and buy a nice big juicy apple.....


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Auntie Anne's is NOT a real philadelphia soft pretzel. They can still be had, generally 2 for a buck anywhere in the city.


Who said it was? Who said it was trying to be? Whether Auntie Anne's is a "real philadelphia soft pretzel" or not, it's a good pretzel. And usually pretty fresh, too.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Auntie Anne's is NOT a real philadelphia soft pretzel. They can still be had, generally 2 for a buck anywhere in the city.
> 
> Thank goodness for all of the little pretzel shops that have been popping up over the past few years....talk about fresh!
> 
> Here's a stat for you.....The average American eats approximately one (1) pound of pretzels per year. The average Philadelphia: twelve (12) pounds of pretzels per year.


Aren't pretzels supposed to be healthy without the salt on it?


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Howard said:


> Aren't pretzels supposed to be healthy without the salt on it?


Even with the salt, they aren't unhealthy, unless eaten in excess. Most food is "healthy" in and of itself. It's peoples' overall diets which become unhealthy.

It's a combination of Fat, Carbs, and Protein (and other minerals), which the body uses as fuel to varying degrees of efficiency.

Your lifestyle has to support the fuel you eat. Unfortunately most people don't track their diets as well as they should.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> ...and why not??
> 
> California has it's silicon valley, Philly is Pretzel/salty snack valley.
> 
> ...


Yes, but you could get some unsuspecting lager from their Tampa brewery. Conveniently located adjacent to the campus of USF. (now THATS a marketing idea!)



JJR512 said:


> Who said it was? Who said it was trying to be? Whether Auntie Anne's is a "real philadelphia soft pretzel" or not, it's a good pretzel. And usually pretty fresh, too.


You're right, they're probably not trying to be. They're just a bit too buttery for me.



Howard said:


> Aren't pretzels supposed to be healthy without the salt on it?


A study released in 2009 from nutritional experts at the University of California, Davis, indicates that the body self-regulates salt intake. Some people need (want) more salt and/or aren't sensitive to it. Others are very sensitive to it. I, for one, consume an excessive amount of salt and have done so since I was a youngster. Physicals come back with no mention of it. For those who want some reading:

https://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/features/article6887586.ece


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

My understanding is that when a person gets a _craving_ for something, it's because the body really really wants a nutrient or protein or some other specific thing that it isn't getting enough of, and the mind unconsciously recalls a particular food that has a lot in it of whatever the body needs, and sends a message to the conscious mind like, "Hey, I'd really love a pickle right about now."


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Yes, but you could get some unsuspecting lager from their Tampa brewery. Conveniently located adjacent to the campus of USF. (now THATS a marketing idea!)


I don't have a grudge against expansion, so the Tampa brew is OK.

But to close down the glass lined tanks of Old Latrobe was a heresy!!


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

One thing I've never got a straight answer on about salt: does salt "cause" high blood pressure (HPB)? To explain my confusion, I need to explain the word "cause". When we say "smoking causes lung cancer", we mean the more you smoke, the more are your chances of getting lung cancer. When we say "pollen causes allergies", we really mean something else: the allergic reaction is actually caused by a defect in the immune system, but pollen _triggers _the inappropriate immune response. So the question is, does salt actually _cause _HBP in the same way smoking causes lung cancer (i.e, if anyone eats enough salt for a long enough period of time they'll _develop _HBP permanently), or does salt merely _trigger _HBP in suseptable individuals? I have long suspected the latter. When I was found to have HBP, my doctor put me on a completely salt-free diet for three weeks. I still had HBP. He said I didn't have salt-sensitive HBP, gave me medication and told me only to avoid large quantities of salt, such as eating pickles, ketchup or using the salt shaker. Since then, since my wife has never especially liked salt and never uses a salt shaker, I trust her to salt our food.

Is there any reason for people who don't already have salt-sensitive HBP (supposedly only 25% of the people with diagnosed HBP) to avoid salt?


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

JerseyJohn said:


> Is there any reason for people who don't already have salt-sensitive HBP (supposedly only 25% of the people with diagnosed HBP) to avoid salt?


This is currently a great point of debate in the medical community. The 'old' studies that said salt causes HBP are unreliable by today's standards. The most recent study (prior mentioned UC Davis) found no correlation.

Being a pretty smart and logical fellow, my answer to that question is NO. I've had slightly high BP since I was a child (120-130/80-90), and it's still in that range. I eat enough salt for a circus full of animals, and it hasn't changed. I'm talking 20 years here.

I would suspect your pollen analogy as opposed to the cigarette allergy is more accurate.

Curiously, if salt doesn't effect your BP, why leave it to the wife? She already gets the checkbook and remote 

Have you ever experimented and consumed extra salt, then had your BP checked?


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

JerseyJohn said:


> (i.e, if anyone eats enough salt for a long enough period of time they'll _develop _HBP permanently)


There is no such thing as "permanent high blood pressure". Blood pressure if affected by many factors, some immediate and some long-term. If the condition that causes the high blood pressure goes away, the high blood pressure also goes away.

Anyway, for further information about the relationship between salt intake and your health, start here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salt#Health_effects


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Apatheticviews said:


> Even with the salt, they aren't unhealthy, unless eaten in excess. Most food is "healthy" in and of itself. It's peoples' overall diets which become unhealthy.
> 
> It's a combination of Fat, Carbs, and Protein (and other minerals), which the body uses as fuel to varying degrees of efficiency.
> 
> Your lifestyle has to support the fuel you eat. Unfortunately most people don't track their diets as well as they should.


That's why people should cut down on what they eat these days.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Howard said:


> That's why people should cut down on what they eat these days.


Or exercise more.

It's a two sided equation Diet + Exercise = "Fitness"

For the most part, the human body exists in a homeostatic realm. It wants to stay the same, whether that's overweight, underweight, or fit. If you bump your calorie consumption by 3500 a week (1lb of fat), you need to increase your exercise level to match (about 35miles worth of running). The reverse is also true though.

When I started endurance running, I had to *increase* my calorie consumption tremendously to compensate for the energy I was burning during training. Once I hit goal weight, I actually have to be cautious not to under-eat.

Don't get me wrong, a lot of people do need to cut down on what they eat, but in general more people need just need to keep track of what they eat (too many carbs, not enough protein). A couple extra soda's (or beers) a day (12oz =150cal) is 2100cal or over half a pound per week.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

As a general rule of thumb, we tend to overrate how much exercise can actually 'burn off' in terms of calories. 

Or as a trainer I know likes to point out, you can easily undo much if not all the calorie-burning effect of a workout merely by drinking a Gatorade afterward (and you would be sucking down a bunch of sugary calories to boot, a most problematic kind). I took that to heart and now stick to water or perhaps a PowerAde Zero if I've really perspired a lot.

Many would do well by cutting back sharply on refined carbs (pasta, breads, cake, cookies, "white" starches in general) and replacing them with fruits, veggies, and unsalted nuts.

One simple strategy is the "No S's Diet" (no sweets, no snacks, no seconds). Or you can try tactics such as refusing to drink any calories (stick mainly to water) and eating the same simple meal over and over again. My favorite self-prepared dinner consists of about 8-10 oz. of lean meat or fish (steak, 93/7 ground-beef or turkey burgers, or salmon filets or patties, mostly), a dollop of cottage cheese (I actually like the stuff, lucky me), steamed veggies (broccoli is a favorite) w/ butter, salt & pepper, a small handful (6 to 10) of unsalted almonds or cashews, and a Granny Smith apple for dessert. It seems to help w/ weight maintenance and even a bit of loss lately.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

When I started out, my meal plan was:

Breakfast- 2 Eggs Scrambled + 2 Sausage Patties, Cut Pears
Lunch - (Taco Bell) 2 Soft Tacos, no tortilla. Changed it to 2 Chicken Burritos when I got closer to goal weight.
Snack - Cheese stick, Pepperoni 
Dinner - Steak, Fish, Chicken with cheese. 
I drank lots of water (usually flavored with 0cal Iced Tea mix)

On days that I worked out, I would use Gatorade ph2 (low cal), and would generally get a protein smoothie (using Splenda instead of Sugar) as a post work out drink. (400cal) Since I was usually doing 3+ miles, I was essentially breaking even with the smoothies/gatorades, and my standard diet resulted in the majority of the weight loss.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Apatheticviews said:


> When I started out, my meal plan was:
> 
> Breakfast- 2 Eggs Scrambled + 2 Sausage Patties, Cut Pears
> Lunch - (Taco Bell) 2 Soft Tacos, no tortilla. Changed it to 2 Chicken Burritos when I got closer to goal weight.
> ...


What do you eat now?


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Howard said:


> What do you eat now?


Breakfast remained the same. Occasionally swapped it out with Oatmeal if I know I'll be working out around noonish (extra carbs = extra energy).

I've modified lunch to a full salad, and/or sandwich depending on how intensive that day's workout is going to be.

I've added more vegies to dinner (Onions, Mushrooms, Peppers), as well a side of pasta.

My snacks are usually larger, but usually remain the same type (sometimes beef jerky).

I do listen to my cravings though, but try not to over-indulge.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Curiously, if salt doesn't effect your BP, why leave it to the wife?


Normal amounts of salt have no effect on me, but excessive amounts can raise it temporarily - and I love salt! Also, if you take diuretic BP meds, you'll pee your brains out if you eat too much salt.



> She already gets the checkbook and remote


Yeah, but she has to do the laundry and put up with my guitar-playing, so it evens out.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think I've been eating too much breakfast.

On my plate:small chocolate chip muffin,banana and granola bar with coffee and juice,Is that a bit too much?


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Howard said:


> I think I've been eating too much breakfast.
> 
> On my plate:small chocolate chip muffin,banana and granola bar with coffee and juice,Is that a bit too much?


It depends on your Base Metabolic Rate. Most people _assume_ you need about 2000~ calories a day (light to normal activity), and you divide your meals evenly throughout the day.

If you are doing 3 meals, you'll want about 600-700kcal per meal. Breakfast is normally larger, because you have essentially been starving yourself since the previous Dinner, which can be 12~ hours away.

Assuming the following: Banana = 100kcal, Muffin = 400kcal, Juice = 100kcal (cup), Coffee (depends on sugar) = 0-80Kcal (4 packs), Granola Bar = 120kcal

You are looking at 720-800kcal (compared to mine which is about 900-1000kcal)

That would leave you about 1200kcal for the remainder of the day (assuming you are not working out), or two meals of 600kcal each. So you really aren't that far off (if at all).

The big question is "Have you consistently been gaining weight over the last few months?" If so, then it's time to adjust your calorie intake or exercise output.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

From Outrage to dietetic meal planning.

You guys are killing me!!


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> From Outrage to dietetic meal planning.
> 
> You guys are killing me!!


Are you _Outraged_ at this development?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Apatheticviews said:


> It depends on your Base Metabolic Rate. Most people _assume_ you need about 2000~ calories a day (light to normal activity), and you divide your meals evenly throughout the day.
> 
> If you are doing 3 meals, you'll want about 600-700kcal per meal. Breakfast is normally larger, because you have essentially been starving yourself since the previous Dinner, which can be 12~ hours away.
> 
> ...


I'm a cartguy at Pathmark so I'm doing excersize that way,which is another form and I do walk sometimes.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

WouldaShoulda said:


> From Outrage to dietetic meal planning.
> 
> You guys are killing me!!


We can go off topic once in a while.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Howard said:


> I'm a cartguy at Pathmark so I'm doing excersize that way,which is another form and I do walk sometimes.


Might be worth picking up a Pedometer. You burn roughly 100kcal per mile walked/run (running allows you to burn more in the same time period, so greater gains). If you are walking at 20 minute miles (leisurely pace), that gives you an extra 300kcal per hour.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

JerseyJohn said:


> Normal amounts of salt have no effect on me, but excessive amounts can raise it temporarily - and I love salt! Also, if you take diuretic BP meds, you'll pee your brains out if you eat too much salt.
> 
> Yeah, but she has to do the laundry and put up with my guitar-playing, so it evens out.


Makes sense. There were also other (not very tight) studies that showed those who like excessive amounts of salt tend to be 'supertasters' and need the extra stimulus for their taste buds.

That is certainly a pretty fair arrangement with the wife.....when the balance gets out of whack, I'd be happy to forward my laundry as well


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Howard said:


> We can go off topic once in a while.


Amen to that! Sometimes it makes conversations more interesting. No offense to the OP though; most pretzels these days are a little overpriced.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> When the balance gets out of whack, I'd be happy to forward my laundry as well


There's no way she'll do yours, too. She does mine because the last time I did the laundry (about 1971) I put her expensive beige underwear in with something red (hey, they're both colors, no? ...) and turned them a disgusting salmon color. She went out and bought about $100 worth of new underwear (that was about a third of my week's take-home pay and a third or our month's rent back in those days) and permanently banished me from the laundry room. In retrospect, I may have gotten the better of the deal ...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Apatheticviews said:


> Might be worth picking up a Pedometer. You burn roughly 100kcal per mile walked/run (running allows you to burn more in the same time period, so greater gains). If you are walking at 20 minute miles (leisurely pace), that gives you an extra 300kcal per hour.


Where do you purchase a pedometer?


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Howard said:


> Where do you purchase a pedometer?


Walmart, Target, any sporting goods store.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

StevenRocks said:


> No offense to the OP though; most pretzels these days are a little overpriced.


The topic was outrage. Not the price of soft pretzels. :teacha:

How did everyone miss the point??


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

WouldaShoulda said:


> The topic was outrage. Not the price of soft pretzels. :teacha:
> 
> How did everyone miss the point??


So, what you're saying is that today we have all sorts of fancy choices with the prices to match, when sometimes it might be better to have something simpler and cheaper that fills the same need just as well.

Did I get it?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Apatheticviews said:


> Walmart, Target, any sporting goods store.


Ok,I'll look into that,Thanks.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

WouldaShoulda said:


> The topic was outrage. Not the price of soft pretzels. :teacha:
> 
> How did everyone miss the point??


Sorry Woulda,Let's get back to the topic at hand.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

StevenRocks said:


> So, what you're saying is that today we have all sorts of fancy choices with the prices to match, when sometimes it might be better to have something simpler and cheaper that fills the same need just as well.
> 
> Did I get it?


Yes, the idea was to kabitz about a range of annoying topics, not debate about the price of pretzels in particular or go off about diets!!


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Why the hell are people paying $4 for a cup of coffee, then complaining about $3.50 for a GALLON of gas?

Or better yet, why is half an ounce of printer ink more expensive than a barrel of crude oil?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Now we are getting somewhere!!

Of course, I prefer to complain about the cost of coffee, printer ink, AND oil!!


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

JerseyJohn said:


> There's no way she'll do yours, too. She does mine because the last time I did the laundry (about 1971) I put her expensive beige underwear in with something red (hey, they're both colors, no? ...) and turned them a disgusting salmon color. She went out and bought about $100 worth of new underwear (that was about a third of my week's take-home pay and a third or our month's rent back in those days) and permanently banished me from the laundry room. In retrospect, I may have gotten the better of the deal ...


You very much so got the better end of the deal. It's not so much the actual washing; it's the ironing that gets me.



Apatheticviews said:


> Why the hell are people paying $4 for a cup of coffee, then complaining about $3.50 for a GALLON of gas?
> 
> Or better yet, why is half an ounce of printer ink more expensive than a barrel of crude oil?


I pay $4+ for a cup of coffee but don't complain about 3.50 for gas (and I drive cars that get 12-15 mpg).


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> I pay $4+ for a cup of coffee but don't complain about 3.50 for gas (and I drive cars that get 12-15 mpg).


/nod.

Mine's $4+ as well, but I think the booze accounts for most of that. But every time I look at gas prices I just smile.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Apatheticviews said:


> /nod.
> 
> Mine's $4+ as well, but I think the booze accounts for most of that. But every time I look at gas prices I just smile.


Heh, touchè my friend.

Well, when you buy oil futures......


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Apatheticviews said:


> Why the hell are people paying $4 for a cup of coffee, then complaining about $3.50 for a GALLON of gas?
> 
> Or better yet, why is half an ounce of printer ink more expensive than a barrel of crude oil?


For 4 dollars you can get a bag of coffee like you see in the supermarkets.Why would I pay 4 when I can get it for a dollar at Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Howard said:


> For 4 dollars you can get a bag of coffee like you see in the supermarkets.Why would I pay 4 when I can get it for a dollar at Dunkin Donuts.


Or make a pot of it for $0.25...

12 cups to a pot = $.03 each compared to $1.00 Dunkin Donuts (33x the cost you can make at home) compared to $4 Starbucks (133x the cost).

I personally think paying 33x-133x the cost of something is downright insane, however I've been guilty of it myself (sodas & bottled water). And I'm outraged at my own insanity!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Apatheticviews said:


> And I'm outraged at my own insanity!


Oh, on that we could go on all day!!

I think bottled water is the most ingenious scam ever perpetrated upon mankind.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Oh, on that we could go on all day!!
> 
> I think bottled water is the most ingenious scam ever perpetrated upon mankind.


Evian = Naive!

I do buy bottled water, but i actually buy it for the convenience of the bottle. Having worked around computers for years, I prefer having lidded containers in case of spills. When I converted from sodas to water, it was a matter of simplicity. The other advantage was the "on the go" flavor powders (tea, koolaid, etc).

That said, I know I'm paying too much for water ($3.50 for 24), but not excessively so (compared to sodas at $1.25 per bottle). I'm still outraged though!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

So, you buy bottled water for it's portability, not potability!! 

We think the beach water tastes funny, (Bethany Beach) so we get store brand filtered bottled water when we go.

Don't get me started on the parking meters though, Outrage!!


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> So, you buy bottled water for it's portability, not potability!!
> 
> We think the beach water tastes funny, (Bethany Beach) so we get store brand filtered bottled water when we go.
> 
> Don't get me started on the parking meters though, Outrage!!


Exactly!

As for parking meters... Who the hell actually carries coins around these days? i don't even carry cash because the wife will take it from me. I think the US Mint uses some sort of pheromone dye, which only women can smell.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Oh, on that we could go on all day!!
> 
> I think bottled water is the most ingenious scam ever perpetrated upon mankind.


But it's healthier.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Apatheticviews said:


> Evian = Naive!
> 
> I do buy bottled water, but i actually buy it for the convenience of the bottle. Having worked around computers for years, I prefer having lidded containers in case of spills. When I converted from sodas to water, it was a matter of simplicity. The other advantage was the "on the go" flavor powders (tea, koolaid, etc).
> 
> That said, I know I'm paying too much for water ($3.50 for 24), but not excessively so (compared to sodas at $1.25 per bottle). I'm still outraged though!


or you can just re-use the bottle.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Howard said:


> But it's healthier.


That's just what they want you to think!!


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Acutally, of all mentioned here is there anything so grossly over-inflated than popcorn? I mean, the bag/box it comes in costs more to produce than the popcorn itself. And then on a recent trip to the US, there are all these 'Gourmet Popcorn' stores in all the Malls. Tasty, for sure - but $5 for a bag? Insane.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

WouldaShoulda said:


> That's just what they want you to think!!


Some water may be unfiltered.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

VictorRomeo said:


> Acutally, of all mentioned here is there anything so grossly over-inflated than popcorn? I mean, the bag/box it comes in costs more to produce than the popcorn itself. And then on a recent trip to the US, there are all these 'Gourmet Popcorn' stores in all the Malls. Tasty, for sure - but $5 for a bag? Insane.


That would be the LARGE popcorn.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How about the boxes of candy they sell? 4.00 for a LARGE box? unbelieveable.You might as well just buy your own and sneak it in.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Howard said:


> But it's healthier.


Actually, Penn&Teller debunked this on their show 'BS'. You can probably find it on Hulu or Youtube. It's worth watching.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Howard said:


> That would be the LARGE popcorn.


$7.00 for a large at the movie theater. $10 to get in. I can buy the frigging DVD for $20... (less if I wait)


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Apatheticviews said:


> Actually, Penn&Teller debunked this on their show 'BS'. You can probably find it on Hulu or Youtube. It's worth watching.


Many seasons of Penn & Teller's Bullsh*t are on-demand via Netflix as well.



Apatheticviews said:


> $7.00 for a large at the movie theater. $10 to get in. I can buy the frigging DVD for $20... (less if I wait)


Or $1 at Redbox.....


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Apatheticviews said:


> $7.00 for a large at the movie theater. $10 to get in. I can buy the frigging DVD for $20... (less if I wait)


I think within the next 10 15 years movie theaters will be out of business,I think Netflix,DVDs,CDs will emerge,People will be watching films in the comfort of their own homes.That's just my opinion.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I don't see movie theaters dying any time soon. People seem to really enjoy the experience of watching a movie on the big screen, even though it's rather expensive and most places really aren't that fun to go to.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

StevenRocks said:


> I don't see movie theaters dying any time soon. People seem to really enjoy the experience of watching a movie on the big screen, even though it's rather expensive and most places really aren't that fun to go to.


Movie theaters have gotten really expensive lately,first showing or if you gotten in early enough,would be $5 or 6 dollars,those were the days.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
I think maybe Howard is spot-on with his assessment. Movie theaters may not fade completely away but, I think the effects of "Netflix, DVDs and Cd's" on the industry are reflected in the precipitous declines in attendance at traditional movie theaters. :icon_scratch:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Howard said:


> I think within the next 10 15 years movie theaters will be out of business,I think Netflix,DVDs,CDs will emerge,People will be watching films in the comfort of their own homes.That's just my opinion.


Sure, that's what they said about Drive-Ins.

Oh, wait a minute...


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

DVD's are already starting to go the way of the dodo (CD's as well). With streaming media capability, there's little reason to buy the DVD, when you can get it online.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> I think maybe Howard is spot-on with his assessment. Movie theaters may not fade completely away but, I think the effects of "Netflix, DVDs and Cd's" on the industry are reflected in the precipitous declines in attendance at traditional movie theaters. :icon_scratch:


 I still don't see them dying off completely. If they ever lose their market exclusivity for first run releases, they're toast, but no streaming service or DVD provider has ever been able to legally crack that relationship.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

As someone who has spent a lot of time, effort and hard cash constructing a high quality home cinema, I rarely go out to the cinema except to see a major blockbuster where the best experience comes from the larger theater. However, the cost of attending movies over here is astronomical - it's not just the crappy food at the concessions, it's the extras like 3D glasses and the latest being 'VIP Seating' drives me mad. If I want a coke and some popcorn, a VIP seat and 3D specs - that's €30+!!! So, I buy BluRay and do it all at home. The quality is superb and it'll be a long time before Netflix or anything like it can present a movie online with the picture and audio quality that BluRay offers....


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> I think maybe Howard is spot-on with his assessment. Movie theaters may not fade completely away but, I think the effects of "Netflix, DVDs and Cd's" on the industry are reflected in the precipitous declines in attendance at traditional movie theaters. :icon_scratch:


Eagle,I'm remembering a time when before DVDs,CDs and Netflix guys went to see a film or go to a cinema,now that technology has changed we can now watch films in the comforts of our own homes.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Sure, that's what they said about Drive-Ins.
> 
> Oh, wait a minute...


Movie theaters will be built in into our homes just like The Jetsons.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Perhaps but, I don't see them ever being able to replicate, even with mega-sized flat screens and surround sound systems in our homes, the "Cinimax" experience!


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Perhaps but, I don't see them ever being able to replicate, even with mega-sized flat screens and surround sound systems in our homes, the "Cinimax" experience!


True - but with a good projector and audio processor, along with everything else(!) - a good home theater offers a wonderful experience. My system, imo, offers not just an amazing picture quality but, and especially with the advent of the newer HD audio formats on BluRay the sound quality has to be heard to be believed. Better than a large theater in most cases.

But, as I said, I will go to the movies when the right movie warrants it - as in a key component of the overall experience is the shared experience one gets from being part of the audience.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Perhaps but, I don't see them ever being able to replicate, even with mega-sized flat screens and surround sound systems in our homes, the "Cinimax" experience!


Not even like The Jetsons?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL...close but, no joy!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL...close but, no joy!


The Jetsons had a special TV but not sure what they called it.


----------

